# AMD oder Intel CPU?

## Fijoldar

Hallo,

soweit ich das erkennen kann, bietet Portage eine ziemlich gute Multikern-Untersützung und alle vorhandenen physischen Kerne werden voll ausgelastet. Daher frage ich mich nun, was für ein Gentoo Desktop System generell besser geeignet wäre, ein 8-Kern AMD oder ein 4-Kern Intel i5 Prozessor. Als Vergleich möchte ich mal folgende 2 Modelle nennen (um ungefähr im selben Preissegment zu bleiben, denn so nur macht meiner Meinung nach ein Vergleich überhaupt Sinn):

[*] AMD FX-8350: 8 Kerne, 4000 MHz, 125 Watt

[*] Intel Core i5-3570K: 4 Kerne, 3400 MHz, 77 Watt

In diversen Tests schneidet der Intel Prozessor etwas besser ab. Wie würde sich das denn beim Kompilieren bemerkbar machen? Heißt es hier: Je mehr Kerne, desto besser? Oder hätte hier auch der Intel eher die Nase vorn, weil einfach die Leistung der einzelnen Kerne besser ist? Meistens wird bei solchen Tests auf die Spieleleistung eingegangen. Das interessiert mich aber eher weniger. In Sachen Energieeffizienz hat Intel wohl klar die Nase vorn. Und da beim Kompilieren wirklich an die Grenzen der CPU gegangen wird, kann man hier wohl auch von maximaler Leistungsaufnahme ausgehen. Da ist dann wohl auch interessant, ob sich der höhere Energieverbrauch der AMD Prozessoren lohnen würde.

Mich würde eure Meinung mal interessieren, auf welches Flaggschiff setzt ihr so?

Gruß

Fijoldar

----------

## franzf

So ganz korrekt ist der Vergleich aber nicht, denn mit der intel CPU bekommst du noch eine mehr als brauchbare GPU. Da dich die Spieleleistung eh nicht interessiert, würde ich sagen die intel-GPU reicht - und würde den intel i5 empfehlen.

Die Kompilierleistung wird mMn. überschätzt  :Wink:  Das läuft eh meist im Hintergrund, da sollte es wurscht sein ob du 4 oder 8 Kerne hast. Energieverbrauch ist am Ende vergleichbar (wobei unter Volleistung die AMDs ziemlich ziehen...), normales Arbeiten geht mit beiden nebenher. Und wenn du nicht gerade alles auf live-ebuilds fährst und täglich dein KDE/QT/... neu bauen willst würde ich sagen sch... auf die paar Minuten  :Very Happy: 

(und wenn du nicht gleich einen neuen Rechner brauchst wart noch ein paar Wochen - gibt von AMD und Intel neue Prozessoren. Bei Intel tut sich nochmal einiges bei der GPU!)

----------

## Fijoldar

Danke! Konkret steht jetzt auch kein Neukauf von Hardware an. Zumindest nicht in den nächsten paar Wochen. Evtl. gegen Ende des Sommers wäre ein guter Zeitpunkt. Es würde mich nur generell mal interessieren, auf was ich mich bei dem nächsten Kauf eher orientieren sollte. Hatte mich mit dem CPU Markt lange Zeit nicht mehr beschäftigt und wollte mal wieder einen Überblick bekommen, da kam dann diese Frage auf. Klar hast du recht, ein paar Minuten mehr Kompilierzeit sind letztendlich ziemlich egal, interessieren würde es mich dennoch, ob 8 physische Kerne einen messbaren Vorteil bringen würden.

Was die GPU angeht, da habe ich bewusst etwas geschummelt und sie weggelassen. Einfach deswegen, weil vermutlich sowieso eine zusätzliche Nvidia Karte eingebaut wird. Ganz auf Spiele verzichte ich dann doch nicht. Die ein oder andere Runge Pro Evolution Soccer muss dann doch mal sein  :Smile: : Nur interessiert mich die High-End Leistung für Spiele nicht, da beide CPUs mehr als genug Leistung liefern. Und ob die Intel Karte das schafft, bezweifle ich ein wenig. Ansonsten wäre das natürlich ein wichtiges Argument, gerade beim Thema Energieverbrauch, da eine zusätzliche Nvidia Karte den Verbrauch erheblich nach oben korrigieren würde.

----------

## franzf

 *Fijoldar wrote:*   

> Ganz auf Spiele verzichte ich dann doch nicht. Die ein oder andere Runge Pro Evolution Soccer muss dann doch mal sein : Nur interessiert mich die High-End Leistung für Spiele nicht, da beide CPUs mehr als genug Leistung liefern. Und ob die Intel Karte das schafft, bezweifle ich ein wenig.

 

Täusch dich da mal nicht...

http://anandtech.com/show/6993/intel-iris-pro-5200-graphics-review-core-i74950hq-tested

Für gelegentliches Spielen werden die auf alle Fälle reichen!

----------

## forrestfunk81

AMD hat einige neuen Prozessoren angekündigt. Ich denke die sehen ziemlich viel versprechend aus. Die von dir genannten FX sind leistungsfähiger als A10 oder A8 Prozessoren. Die sind dafür günstiger, sparsamer und haben ne wirklich gute Grafikeinheit an Board. Die Intel Systeme können imho bei den integrierten GPUs nicht mit AMD mithalten und wenn man die zusätzliche dezidierte GraKa und den Mainboard Preis miteinrechnet, fährt man mit AMD deutlich günstiger. Bei High End Leistung hat Intel mit der i7 Reihe die Nase natürlich weit vorraus.

Mit dem Kauf noch ein bis zwei Monate nach dem erscheinen neuer Prozessoren zu warten lohnt sich aber immer. Traditionell gibts nen schönen Preisverfall  :Wink: 

Ich denke ne gute SSD und ausreichend RAM bringen einem mehr als ein paar Prozent CPU Leistung. Kommt aber natürlich auf die Nutzung des Systems an.

Disclaimer:

Bin seit Jahren zufriedener AMD Fan (hab aber auch Intel Systeme) und hoffe, dass AMD sich am Markt halten kann und evtl auch im High End Bereich mal wieder Paroli bieten kann.

----------

## Fijoldar

 *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   

> AMD hat einige neuen Prozessoren angekündigt. Ich denke die sehen ziemlich viel versprechend aus. Die von dir genannten FX sind leistungsfähiger als A10 oder A8 Prozessoren. Die sind dafür günstiger, sparsamer und haben ne wirklich gute Grafikeinheit an Board. Die Intel Systeme können imho bei den integrierten GPUs nicht mit AMD mithalten und wenn man die zusätzliche dezidierte GraKa und den Mainboard Preis miteinrechnet, fährt man mit AMD deutlich günstiger. Bei High End Leistung hat Intel mit der i7 Reihe die Nase natürlich weit vorraus.

 

Auf dem Blatt sieht das natürlich alles schön und gut aus. Leider kommen da aber noch die katastrophalen ATI Treiber für Linux ins Spiel. Und da AMD immer mehr Leute in diesem Bereich entlässt, habe ich da etwas Bedenken. Das Preis-/Leistungs Verhältnis ist da natürlich super. Aber irgendwo muss halt gespart werden.

@franzf: Das klingt ja ziemlich vielversprechend. Bleibt nur die Frage, ob das auch bezahlbar ist  :Very Happy: . Wenn das im Bereich des aktuellen i5 liegen sollte, wäre das definitiv wohl die beste Wahl. Danke für den Hinweis.

----------

## forrestfunk81

Mit der 3D Treiber Situation hast wohl leider recht. Auf einem AMD System nutz ich die freien Treiber (was super funktioniert), dort ist die GPU aber zu schwach für ordentliche 3D Performance. Mit aktuellen APUs hab ich da leider keine Erfahrung, möchte aber in nächster Zeit vielleicht auch upgraden. Wäre interessant, wie gut die neuen unter Linux unterstützt werden.

Der von franzf verlinkte i7 Prozessor kann von der Grafikleistung mit AMD mithalten, kostet allerdings laut Chip.de 468$ (Händlerpreis). Dafür bekommt man mit nem A10 Prozessor schon ein komplettes System. i5 und i3 Prozessoren mit solchen Grafikleistungen sind mir nicht bekannt.

----------

## franzf

 *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   

> Der von franzf verlinkte i7 Prozessor kann von der Grafikleistung mit AMD mithalten, kostet allerdings laut Chip.de 468$ (Händlerpreis). Dafür bekommt man mit nem A10 Prozessor schon ein komplettes System. i5 und i3 Prozessoren mit solchen Grafikleistungen sind mir nicht bekannt.

 

Klar - ist halt der Top-Super-Mega-Prozessor. Gibt aber sicher auch Mittelklasse-CPUs mit HD4600 Grafik, die ähnliche Werte in den Spielen erreichen werden, aber deutlich günstiger sind. Ich hab hier im Laptop nen i3 Sandybridge mit HD3000. Im Desktop werkelt ne i7 mit HD300  :Wink: 

----------

## l3u

Mal ne dumme Frage nebenher von einem, dessen Desktop-PC mit zwei Kernen auskommt, die zudem schon einige Jahre alt sind … GPU in der CPU?! Wie funktioniert das? Das hat’s zu meiner Zeit noch nicht gegeben (TM). Ich hab hier ne Onboard-Graphikkarte – weiß dann so eine oder eine extra-Karte, dass die CPU ihr irgendwas mitausrechnet? Oder was ist da an mir vorbeigegangen?

----------

## franzf

Jaja, früher gabs noch separate FPU-Einheit, Oder Separate Northbridge  :Wink: 

Am Ende ist es doch egal WO die Einheiten aufgelötet sind. Wichtig ist nur, dass es funktioniert. Die onboard/iGPUs nehmen sich Speicher vom RAM. Da macht es doch Sinn, wenn die physikalisch nahe am Speichercontroller sitzt - und der ist in der CPU. (Wobei ich irgendwo gelesen hab, dass jetzt auch noch dezidierter Speicher für die Grafikkarte in die CPU soll - Feinere Herstellungsprozesse machens möglich).

----------

## wrdaniel

Ansonsten gibt es bei Intel noch interessante Xeon Prozessoren. Im Grunde sind es i7 ohne die GPU.

z.B. Xeon Processor E3-1230 v2 (8M Cache, 3.30 GHz, TDP 69W)

Wenn man also eh nicht plant die interne GPU zu nutzen eventuell auch interessant. Preislich liegen sie nur knapp über den i5.

----------

## gendjaral

 *l3u wrote:*   

> … GPU in der CPU?! Wie funktioniert das? Das hat’s zu meiner Zeit noch nicht gegeben (TM). Ich hab hier ne Onboard-Graphikkarte – weiß dann so eine oder eine extra-Karte, dass die CPU ihr irgendwas mitausrechnet? Oder was ist da an mir vorbeigegangen?

 

Innerhalb der CPU existieren zumeist zwei weitere GPUs und fungieren als "Grafikkarte". Die separate FPU-Einheit ist quasi in den Prozessor direkt gewandert, wie "franzf" schon richtig dargestellt hat. Mein i7-3770K besitzt beispielsweise in einem Gehäuse 4 native CPU cores (via Hyper-Threading arbeitet er mit 8 abgebildeten Kernen) und 2 dedizierten GPU cores.

Solche Prozessoren werden auf einem etwas älterem Mainboard nicht zu verbauen sein. Abgesehen von speziellen Aufbauten wie SLI (zur Kopplung von Grafikkarten) oder Nvidia-Optimus, kann es immer nur einen geben.  :Smile: 

Baust du eine weitere ATI/Nvidia Grafikkarte in den Computer, hast du ganz einfach zwei verschiedene Grafikkarten. In den meisten Fällen wird dann nur eine von beiden ihre Verwendung finden.

@Fijoldar

Das vergleichen der CPUs ist immer ein wenig schwierig. In der Anschaffung wird in 90% der Fälle ein AMD System günstiger sein. Gerechnet auf X Jahren und je nach Nutzungsprofil könnte sich aber auch ein Intel System aufgrund der geringeren Leistungsaufnahme amortisieren... schwierig zu sagen...

Du hast Recht, compile jobs treiben eine CPU auch endlich einmal an ihre Grenzen, bzw. Gentoo macht erst richtig Spaß. Nicht zu unterschätzen dürften aber auch andere Elemente in der Kette sein.

Mein System: i7-3770K CPU, 16GB DDR3-1600 RAM, SATA 600 Seagate ST3000DM001 3 TB HDD (nix übertaktet)

Die Notwendige Zeit beim Kompilieren beträgt rund 12 Minuten:

```

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

```

```
[ebuild   R    ] mail-client/thunderbird-17.0.6  USE="alsa crypt dbus ipc jit ldap libnotify lightning minimal startup-notification -bindist -custom-cflags -custom-optimization -debug -gconf -mozdom (-selinux) -system-sqlite -wifi" LINGUAS="de en_GB -ar -ast -be -bg -bn_BD -br -ca -cs -da -el -es_AR -es_ES -et -eu -fi -fr -fy_NL -ga_IE -gd -gl -he -hr -hu -hy_AM -id -is -it -ja -ko -lt -nb_NO -nl -nn_NO -pa_IN -pl -pt_BR -pt_PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -sq -sr -sv_SE -ta_LK -tr -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB
```

Mich würde es nicht wundern wenn die notwendige Zeit fürs Kompilieren mit einer SSD noch ein ganzes Stück nach unten ginge. Ich kann mich also der Aussage von "forrestfunk81" durchaus anschließen.

Ob die iGPUs genug Power für dich bieten kann ich nicht beurteilen. Unterschätzen sollte man sie allerdings nicht. Ganz klare Vorteile wären aber:

 Kompakte Bauformen möglich

 Geringe Leistungsaufnahme

 Geräuschlose Systeme möglich

 Gesamtsystem Preis

Am besten du siehst dir einmal Folgendes an:

http://www.gamestar.de/hardware/praxis/prozessoren/1955501/die_besten_prozessoren_des_monats.html

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Intel/Core_i7_4770K_Haswell_GPU/ - ganz unten links Tests auswählen

Für mich ein ganz dicker Punkt:

Wenn Hersteller unfähig sind einigermaßen vernünftig mit den Kernel-Entwicklern zusammen zu arbeiten, bin ich unfähig deren Produkte zu kaufen. Daher für mich: Immer wieder Intel. Ist wie Automatik-Auto fahren!   :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

 *gendjaral wrote:*   

> Innerhalb der CPU existieren zumeist zwei weitere GPUs und fungieren als "Grafikkarte". Die separate FPU-Einheit ist quasi in den Prozessor direkt gewandert, wie "franzf" schon richtig dargestellt hat. Mein i7-3770K besitzt beispielsweise in einem Gehäuse 4 native CPU cores (via Hyper-Threading arbeitet er mit 8 abgebildeten Kernen) und 2 dedizierten GPU cores.

 

Da vermischst du glaub ich einiges  :Wink: 

* GPU != FPU

FPU (Floating Point Unit) kann mit "Floating Points" rechnen (also Fließkommazahlen). Früher konnte die CPU nur Integer (Ganzzahl). Deshalb gabs für Leute die es brauchten (ich nehme an für wissenschaftliche Berechnungen) einen extra Chip. Dieser ist aber schon seit sehr langer Zeit in die CPU gewandert.

* Die GPU IST die Grafikkarte, und kann auch nur als solche verwendet werden. Über OpenCL kann man allerdings in "herkömmlichen" Programmen deren Power verwenden (Intel: ab IvyBridge, vorher nur per CPU-Treiber)

* Intel hat schon immer in jedem CPU-Kern je eine FP- und eine Integer-Einheit. AMD hat seit Bulldozer eine FPU für 2 Integer-Einheiten. Also 4xInteger, 2xFP (-> FP, nicht GPU-cores)

 *Quote:*   

> Solche Prozessoren werden auf einem etwas älterem Mainboard nicht zu verbauen sein.

 

Liegt aber nicht an der GPU, sondern an generell inkompatiblen Sockeln  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Baust du eine weitere ATI/Nvidia Grafikkarte in den Computer, hast du ganz einfach zwei verschiedene Grafikkarten. In den meisten Fällen wird dann nur eine von beiden ihre Verwendung finden.

 

Gibt seit einiger Zeit die Möglichkeit, beides zu verwenden (integriert für low-demand, separat für forderndes (Spiele etc.)), funktioniert unter Windows bestens, es flickert nicht mal, wenn im Laufenden Betrieb die Grafikkarte geswitcht wird (hab ich gelesen...)

 *Quote:*   

> Mich würde es nicht wundern wenn die notwendige Zeit fürs Kompilieren mit einer SSD noch ein ganzes Stück nach unten ginge.

 

Dafür brauchts keine SSD, das macht man (vor allem mit 16 GB...) per tmpfs.

----------

## gendjaral

Hallo franzf,

vielen Dank für deine Ausführungen - auch wenn nicht alle meine Aussagen richtig interpretiert worden sind.   :Very Happy: 

Du wirst lachen, aber auf die Idee mit dem "tmpfs" bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen. Gerade einmal umgesetzt und siehe da... gleiche Bedingungen und nur mehr 10 Minuten Zeitaufwand.

Herzlichen Dank!   :Cool: 

Bei der Arbeit mit portage werden allerdings noch weitere Verzeichnisse angesprochen. Entsprechend glaube ich noch immer an einen enormen Zuwachs durch eine SSD. Weniger aufgrund der hohen Transferleistung, mehr aufgrund der sehr geringen Zugriffszeiten.

----------

## musv

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Gibt seit einiger Zeit die Möglichkeit, beides zu verwenden (integriert für low-demand, separat für forderndes (Spiele etc.)), funktioniert unter Windows bestens, es flickert nicht mal, wenn im Laufenden Betrieb die Grafikkarte geswitcht wird (hab ich gelesen...)

 

Funktioniert auch ganz brauchbar unter Linux. Nennt sich Bumblebee. Hab ich mal unter Arch installiert.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Eine kleine Anmerkung: Hat man neben einer Nvidia Grafikkarte noch eine onBoard (oder inCPU) GPU, kann man die schon seit Jahren unter Windows in den Nvidia-Einstellungen festlegen, dass die onBoard GPU für Physik-Berechnungen verwendet wird. (Funktioniert aber nur mit Spielen/Programmen, die PhysX verwenden.)

----------

## franzf

 *gendjaral wrote:*   

> Bei der Arbeit mit portage werden allerdings noch weitere Verzeichnisse angesprochen. Entsprechend glaube ich noch immer an einen enormen Zuwachs durch eine SSD. Weniger aufgrund der hohen Transferleistung, mehr aufgrund der sehr geringen Zugriffszeiten.

 

Ja, natürlich. Aber das Filesystem ist nicht doof. Da wird mitunter gecached  :Wink: 

Beim Kompilieren werden die Header sicher nicht bei jedem Einbinden neu von der Platte gelesen. selbes gilt wahrscheinlich auch für libs beim linken - wobei hier definitiv der linker der Flaschenhals sein dürfte -> speed up mit ld.gold

@musv:

Ja, ich wusste, dass es eine Lösung für Linux gibt, wusste aber deren Namen nicht. Da ich mich nicht tot googlen wollte, hab ich auf eine Erwähnung verzichtet. Auch weil ich wusste dass hier sicher jemand einspringen würde  :Wink:  (thx)

----------

## Jean-Paul

 *gendjaral wrote:*   

> Entsprechend glaube ich noch immer an einen enormen Zuwachs durch eine SSD. Weniger aufgrund der hohen Transferleistung, mehr aufgrund der sehr geringen Zugriffszeiten.

 

Mit einer SSD geht's leider nicht schneller. tmpfs und SSD sind praktisch gleich schnell (getestet auf einem System mit i5-3570K, 16GB-RAM, SSD-OCZ-VERTEX3)

tmpfs hat aber den Vorteil, dass es Schreibzugriffe auf die SSD verringert.

Übrigens, eine nette Seite zum CPU's vergleichen http://www.cpubenchmark.net/

Jean-Paul

----------

## tazinblack

nur so am Rande:

Ich tendiere z. Zt. eher zu Intel CPUs zumal AMD mit der Lithografie, also der Fertigungsgröße hinterher hinkt.

Während Intel neu CPUs schon eine Weile in 22nm (Ivy Brige) fertigt kommt von AMD neueres immer noch mit 34nm da her und das auch noch nicht lange.

Kleinere Strukturen bedeutet:

[*] Es passen mehr Transistoren auf die Chipfläche.

[*]Kleinere Transistoren kommen mit einer kleineren Versorgungsspannung aus. Pro Transistor wird weniger Energie gebraucht.

[*]Die Schaltungen werden schneller, weil die Entfernungen zwischen den Transistoren kürzer werden (denn schneller als das Licht ist der Strom nicht).

Quelle: http://de.wikibooks.org/wiki/Computerhardware:_Prozessor:_Tendenzen

Für mich ist in erster Linie wichtig wenig Stromverbrauch und dabei dann möglichst viel Leistung bei gutem Preis zu bekommen.

Und das ist das Dilemma, denn nach meinem Weltbild ist AMD i.d.Regel günstiger, hat oft etwas weniger Dampf und ist dabei je nach Verwendung etwas stromhungriger (zu mindest was die TDP angeht).

Aus diesem Grund bin ich sehr gespannt, wann die ARM CPU den Sprung auf den Desktop schafft, denn in Sachen Rechenleistung pro Watt Energie sind die doch weit vorne.

Klar ist so eine Handy CPU nicht so stark wie eine I5 von Intel, dafür könnte man bei gleichem Stromverbrauch aber 10 bis 20 Arm CPUs verbauen.

Also von dem her betrachtet würde ich nochmal das Nutzungsverhalten anschauen und bei Daueran-Rechnern eher zu ner sparsamen CPU tendieren. Deine Stromrechnung und die Umwelt werden es Dir danken.

Allerdings gilt natürlich letztlich: Kauf doch was Du willst  :Smile: 

----------

